# Trying to decide PeTote Genevieve or KB Alex



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, I'm now stuck between the PeTote Genevieve purse carrier or the black KB Alex . If you have an opinion about either or both bags or can give me any info on them I would appreciate it, I plan on buying one or the other within the month. 

Thanks!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't have either but I would vote for the kwigy bo alex, as its outside pockets would give you more room for essentials. Like a leash, bags, treats, etc.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I would choose the KB Alex probably because the neat outside pockets as already mentioned.
Well, I have three bags for my little girl and just bought the 4th one because these missing pockets. 
I hate carrying her and another bag for me! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Although I personally like the look of the PeTote a bit better, I think I would go with the KB Alex also because of the pockets. I know that bag is hugely popular because when I was dreaming of owning one (will have to save my pennies for a loooong time) they were out of stock everywhere. People were putting their names on waiting lists! While watching the Celebrity Apprentice this past spring, I also noticed that Star Jones had the KB Alex for her little Maltese.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

KB Alex black Alligator. It's good year round!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I ended up going with the KB Alexa -- I had the Alex but what I found is as stated -- you don't want to have to carry two bags. With the Alexa there is a very large pocket. That way, especially for travel, I can put in a couple of wee wee pads, which I couldn't with the Alex, and all my pocketbook stuff AND Tyler stuff. I just found those little pockets didn't hold enough and I ended up needing my pocketbook along with it.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I don't have eiher but I like the kb Alex better


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

And I don't know if this makes any difference but the Genevieve is on sale for $99.00 right now. The KB would be $130.00.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have any of these bags so I don't know how functional or not they are but if I were to choose solely on looks, I would choose this one. It almost looks like a Chanel handbag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Lindy, I agree, if I go with the Alex it will be the black alligator. I just like the look of it better than the quilted from some reason.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Bibu,
That was originally my first choice of the Alex bags, I also like the black Alex with white straps, it looks good but I don't think I could keep those straps clean! Then I found the Alligator and really loved it. I don't know!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the KB Alex and I love it!


----------



## Tzubabies (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the first one! Beautiful!


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

It is pretty isn't it? That's the problem!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What are you primilarly using it for? Travelling or just toting around the city? Will you want to carry your purse with you too or just a few essentials like your cell and wallet?

That would make a difference on which one I would choose. If you're going to carry your purse too, and it's just for the city, then go with the first one -- it's very pretty and less expensive. If you will use it for travelling and not be taking your purse, then go with the KB Alex alligator. It's more functional for carrying your own essentials too.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

It will ususlly only be used for the city, shopping, stuff like that. I did get a kwigy Bo Bree carrier (below) for the summer but she's small enough to walk out the head hole and she hates being in it she fights it like a cat. Now I've got to figure out how to train her to ride in a bag. I've seen some people with the Hot Dog bags and I'm wondering if having her in more of a wrap style bag first would be better for training?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I personally like the Kwigy Bo Alex bag. I have the one in alligator for my Sophia. I like to be able to put stuff in the pockets and not have to carry my purse. I can fit a pee pad, my cell phone, small wallet, treats, and a tiny water bowl with a lid. I also carry a couple of diaper wipes just in case 

I also have a hot dog bag too but neither of my girls like to ride in it. They like to be closed up in a bag where they can sleep in peace or chew on a treat. It's only been used twice and is now sitting on a shelf. If you are interested, I would sell it. Its pink and brown.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the large Kwiggy Bo Alex for Lola, black alligator. I want to get another bag for Penny who is much smaller but am looking at others. I really like the Alex but wish there was on or two bigger pockets rather than the 4. Also not a good headrest if she wants to look out and as she is carried a lot more than Lola I would like her to be able to see a lot easier.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, Lilly will want to look out for sure. I am wondering if the hot dog bags are still being made, I bet lilly would like that style, her head could always stick out.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

I have decided to get a hot dog bag. I think Lilly will like that much better than the purse style.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I am interested in getting a purse style bag for my Daisy, but was wondering if she might be too big? she is currently a little under 4 lbs, but they think she might be closer to 6 full grown. Would the 2nd bag work for her?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is 6 pounds and fits in most of the medium bags.


----------



## Lillybelle (Jan 14, 2011)

lyndy said:


> I am interested in getting a purse style bag for my Daisy, but was wondering if she might be too big? she is currently a little under 4 lbs, but they think she might be closer to 6 full grown. Would the 2nd bag work for her?


 
The Kwigy Bo bag comes in small and large, if you think Daisy's full grown size will be 6lbs I would go with the large it's 17 inches long and I believe an inch wider so it should give enough room for that size of dog.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

